# I don't know you! But I want to.



## PHRAG (Sep 26, 2006)

I want to get to know you better. Yes, you! No, not you Zach.

Post one thing people may or may not know about you. One, 1, uno, single, solitary, loneliest number. Just one people. I don't want to know you that well.  

I will start. I have a small, brown birthmark on the back of my left hand in the shape of a diamond. Once, while looking at all her children's baby pictures, my mother said that they only way she could pick out my photos was to find my birthmark.  Thanks mom.


----------



## cdub (Sep 26, 2006)

I was the Northeast 15-and-under USA Gymnastics pommel horse champion in 1998. The other kids didn't stand a chance. I was pretty nasty. 

Shortly after, I was forced to quit the sport. I'm convinced gymnastics is the single best athletic training a youngster can have. It's unparalleled in its combination of strength, flexibility, goal-setting, and most importantly discipline. I'll have to rummage around and find a photo of me at that age.


----------



## Heather (Sep 26, 2006)

Hrm...I was going to post something really boring, like that I played the piano for 15 years but I can no longer read music. 

But, since you are all my friends, and in an effort to get some action in this thread I will confess. 

My family's nickname for me is 'Muffy'. 

Stop laughing.


----------



## paphioland (Sep 26, 2006)

Was able to run a sub 11 second 100 meter dash when younger. Recently partially tore my ACL kick boxing so prob can run it now in under 30 sec


----------



## Marco (Sep 26, 2006)

lol muffy!...haha

hmmm...i was a pain in the butt when I was younger. My grandparents raised me in the philippines till the age of 5 then moved here not knowing one bit of english. Now I can barely speak in tagalog. I remember knocking out my nanny which rattled her goldtooth and fell out. She quit being my nanny shortly thereafter. When I went to visit about 3 years ago. The same nanny came up to me and asked "Mico (my nickname) do you remember me?" embarassed I said no. I have no refined skills whatsoever. I don't play the piano or any sort of instrument. I tried taking classes and never persued cause ummm. I kind of pissed off the teacher. That goes along with almost all my other elementary, middle school and high school teachers. Give me a transformer though, starscream masterpiece that recently came out please , and ill change it from from its different modes for you.


----------



## Heather (Sep 26, 2006)

Marco said:


> hmmm...i was a pain in the butt when I was younger.



Really? oke:


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 26, 2006)

I raised orchids for 20 years before I joined a society, and it's only caused me to be involved even more since then. They roped me into being their President for 3 years until I decided to be an AOS judge for the last 10 years.
Sometimes, I think it was a lot more simple to be an isolated unknown......


----------



## lienluu (Sep 26, 2006)

When i was little, i used to loooooove insects and would spend every free minute catching them. Then one day, i heard something about ear wax and asked my mom about it. She told me that when kids are bad, insects go in their ears and die and turn into ear wax. From that point on, i've been HORRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrified of ANY type of insect.


----------



## paphjoint (Sep 26, 2006)

!!


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 26, 2006)

Heather said:


> My family's nickname for me is 'Muffy'.
> 
> Stop laughing.




:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: 

.....MUFFY......


I could not stop laughing!!!:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


Well I have one just as bad; my brother used to call me "Ernie" (From Sesame Street), and I hated that name. Don't ask me why he called me that.

Robert


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 26, 2006)

This thread is a veritable wonderland of blackmail material. Keep it coming!

I will also open up the rules a little. You can post a second secret if you want to. Marco already told us his life story. : )

Pffft. Muffy. :rollhappy:


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 26, 2006)

My college friends all call me 'Beave'. Usually with one or two exclamation points. Many don't even know my real name.

No particular reason, except that I reminded somebody of somebody he knew in high school that he called Beave. Of course his name was 'Pup' (because he went home every weekend his freshman year like a puppy), and his roommate was Dead. My roommate was Cake, for some reason. Better than being the guy called 'Chunks'. *grin*

So, Muffy, I feel for you. oke:


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 26, 2006)

I tend to be alone quite a bit. I like to be by myself, and spend my time in silence. A lot of people think I am fairly boring because I don't drink (I will have one drink on occasion, but that's it), and I read, walk or cook most of the day. But what they don't know is that I want to be alone mostly because I am building a mind-control device, and soon I will take over the world. That's my secret. Please don't tell anyone.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 26, 2006)

I have already discovered a mind control device... it is orchid addiction.


----------



## paphioland (Sep 26, 2006)

I love my seedlings more than my adult plants and spend about an hour a day admiring them. Can't stop. Will walk over look at them touch them. Then 10 minutes later I am crouched looking at them again. No joke. Big waste of my time but I think there is a calming effect taking place. I believe the children are our future!


----------



## bwester (Sep 26, 2006)

I play the Bassoon. 
Yeah.... I was a band nerd.


----------



## Heather (Sep 26, 2006)

bwester said:


> I play the Bassoon.
> Yeah.... I was a band nerd.



Sweet! I always thought if I played a reed instrument, I would want it to be the bassoon. That's so cool! 

and me too...except we called them band geeks in my high school.  I also play flute, and piano in the jazz band (which was actually cool).

BTW, The first one of you to call me "Muffy" in IM? I *will* hunt you down and kick you.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 26, 2006)

I guess this is probably more along the lines of bragging...

As a junior in highschool, I was a state champ in the 1600m(mile) run. Time was 4:25.26. I ran Division I cross country / indoor track / outdoor track my freshman year in college. My best times from those seasons were a 4:04.88 1500m and an 8:54 3000m. Unfortunately, I'm a quitter. Four hour practices don't really allow for getting much schoolwork done.

Time for secret #2.
When I was about 8, I bugged the local florist to special order a Venus Flytrap for me. I then proceeded to kill it by feeding it balogna. Yep.


----------



## silence882 (Sep 26, 2006)

Three years ago I killed a panda. Ling-Ling! Or the other one. I can't tell them apart. In my own defense, in my own defense Jon, it was dark, I was drunk, and it was delicious.

--Stephen

(bonus points if you know where that's from)


----------



## Heather (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq1EIYUVcr0&search=colbert hitler

Do I get those kovachii seedlings now? oke:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 26, 2006)

I always entertained my children when they were infants (and my nephews kids as well...) by singing all the dirty songs from my adolescence (hey, as long as they're too young to speak English....)...mainly songs by the Fugs.......speaking of whom, I was glad to run into the great Tuli Kupferberg on Saturday when I was in Manhattan...its great when you can run into the great cultural icons of your childhood so casually...well, alright....he was an icon to me...I don't care if you never heard of him.......Take care, Eric


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 26, 2006)

Colbert is such a stitch!

So, Stephen, is your name Ted Hitler, also??? (like your namesake)

Thanks for the link, Heather. What fun!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 26, 2006)

When I was about 10 years old, I disappeared for a while...(completely serious here!)

I was watching a movie with two of my brothers on the oldest ones bed, and fell asleep in the middle of the bed around 6pm. Around midnight, I awoke alone in the same spot and got up to go across the hall into my room to go back to sleep when my brother saw me and came running up to me. "Where have you been??? Mom's worried sick and the police are out looking for you!!" he shouted at me. I thought he was messing with me, so I kept going towards my room. He grabbed me and took me to the window and sure enough there were about 6 cop cars, a fire truck, an ambulance, and cops with flashlights shining all over the yard and woods nearby. I went outside to tell my mom I was fine, and she nearly fainted seeing me come out of the house. She asked where I had been and I told her I fell asleep on the bed and woke up in the same place on the bed. She said that wasn't possible because a few different police officers went through each room of the house and pulled the covers off each bed and turned them over, and basically turned the whole house upside down until deciding there was nowhere in the house I could be. They then started searching the woods and creek nearby, worried I'd went exploring as I was known to do and got hurt. I just remember falling asleep with my brothers sitting next to me, and waking up alone in the same spot.

Another odd thing is my brother, who's room that was, has a few fillings on his back teeth. He swears up and down he's never had a cavity filled, and my mom can't remember him having them done either.

I still wish I knew where I was that night.

Jon
________
Sex Sex


----------



## bwester (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow!
That goes right along with the Southpark episode thats on RIGHT NOW. Cartman gets an anal probe from aliens.
Did your ass hurt, by chance oke:


----------



## Heather (Sep 26, 2006)

Jon, that is one freaky tale! 

One summer, we were on Nantucket for a week. I had just finished fifth grade going into sixth and was still really into stuffed animals. My folks had bought me a stuffed whale, so much history about that on the island! I named him Signus for the whale I had seen out watching on a class field trip earlier that year. He had breached for us. 

It was a really nice vacation, Nantucket is lovely, and though I have not returned since this trip, I would love to, and the town I recently moved to reminds me in many ways of Nantucket. Anyway. My sister and I slept out on an all-season sun porch that week, and I vividly recall stories of how, one night, I sleep walked to the door and walked right out! Jane said simply "Heather, where are you going?" and I said, "outside" and turned around and crawled back into bed. 

I've never been a chronic sleep walker, but I often awake and have very coherent conversations with people, and return to bed, remembering nothing about them the following day. It is disconcerting, not knowing what I said. I have done it via email many times as well.


----------



## Darin (Sep 26, 2006)

well.. one thing that changed my life was living in Dubai as a child... not the ultra cosmopolitan city of today but the dubai before there was money from oil. This was posted along the main street just out side the souk (market)...







And these were the next door neighbours (we lived in the compound in the background)


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2006)

I attended SUNY Purchase for some classes as an Adult returning student. During a party there one night [and honestly under the influence of Acid] I had a vision of my death. I was in a flying machine during an actual war between good and evil. I think today with the current religious-based conflicts there are some of us who will have to chose. My motto on this matter is if I have to chose or die, I will fight to the death to not have to make a choice. E.


----------



## Sue (Sep 27, 2006)

Along the lines of doing things in your sleep:

My first semester in college I took an upper-division Sociology course, and enjoyed it greatly. So I figured I'd take the mid-level sociology-survey-for-majors course. The first day, I was nodding in and out of sleep. The professor was going on about methods of inquiry, holding up two glasses of clear liquid and asking "how can we tell which one is water? It might not be safe to just try drinking one, because . . ." and I was out cold. There was a slapping sound. I was awake. Everyone was looking at me, kinda freaked out. I opened my hand, which was in front of me, and discovered that I was holding a piece of ice. The professor collected the ice from me, shaken, and went on to talk about 'experimental method' and 'see, the ice doesn't float in this liquid' and so forth. He had apparently thrown the ice at me, and I had caught it overhand – i.e., with a downward clawing motion. The slap sound was the flat part of the ice cube hitting my palm.

I dropped the class and signed up for an advanced social theory course.


----------

